# Dishwasher Noise Insulation Blanket - Substitute material?



## John_SAMF (Jan 14, 2013)

Is there a substitute material you can use to insulate a dishwasher instead of paying $80 for a replacement insulation blanket? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## NABRIL (Apr 29, 2011)

John
mine (whirlpool) came with a rectangular sheet of white cottony "foam" that wraps atop the dishwasher; it is about 1/4 to 1/2 inch thick and, since I had another one, I am not using it. I can send you a pic if you want.

If this is what you are looking for, let me know. I can send it to you, and you just pay me for shipping/packing.

pm me or email me at [email protected].


----------



## John_SAMF (Jan 14, 2013)

*Dishwasher Blanket*

Thanks for the offer. I sent you an email and look forward to the pic.


----------

